# camper TT    ??   or pop up camper



## Chestnut (May 18, 2017)

how do you clean your curtains    ,  20 years old pop up 
 wash in machine gentel cycle  cold wash ??
  hand wash cold water and add woolite ??
 dry cleaners  ??
 they have the soft  material on the back 
any info would be help full
 thanks chestnut


----------



## WayneB (May 19, 2017)

interior or wall curtains?
Interior I'd pass or hand off to the wife. 
exterior or wall curtains:
laundry soap and a little bleach.
Wet the material and keep wetted long enough to do some good (usually 5 minutes) brush and rinse.


----------



## T-N-T (May 19, 2017)

Insde I'd hand wash only
Shrinkage could be a real issue


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2017)

I would refrain from using bleach on any fabric camper parts, especially popups. It has a degrading effect on the fabric over time. Gentle more organic soaps with ample dry time and a good waterproofing (not silicone) applied after the exterior surfaces are dry will help keep future stains at bay. 

Interior window or partition curtains should be safe to be machine washed on a gentle cycle. Air dry, do not heat dry.


----------



## Chestnut (May 21, 2017)

*cleaning*

did the hand wash ,  came out great  
 lay flat on rug  ,, on the deck and wash with soft car brush 
 layed them on the deck rails and were dry in about 3 hours 
 should be good for another 15 years 
 thanks chestnut


----------

